# Longreef 9/6



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very short report.

Arrived at the ramp without bait as the tacklo was closed till 8am. Breeze a bit stronger than expected and a bit of light rain moving in, but the swell was as expected. Met Russ, Steve and Paul and headed out. Russ helped a solo boater launch who was off to get livies but promised to show us where the kings were 

I decided to take the leccy, which I was able to fit standing just outside the shorebreak. We paddled around the rock shelf trolling large minnows and headed out past the point. After I while, I swapped over to a gulp squid on a two hook rig with a paravane to get it down deep. Went out to beyond 30m, tracked north then spied the boater and went back in to meet him. This is when the whales appeared, which i missed 

Steve and Paul caught up with the boater first, who indicated the kings were on by catching them. Paul felt sick so headed back in, Steve followed.

I got my line caught on the prop. We drifted a fair way while I fixed it then headed back to the spot. Unfortunately the rain really closed in. A bit more paddling and we decided to call it a day. Another untangling from the prop and we headed in in one of the heaviest downpours I seen in months.

No dramas, except for the line and leccy. No fish either. Never mind, I found where the kings are supposed to be and should find it quickly next time. It was good to catch up with Paul and Steve again and to meet Russ, who was an excellent decky.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Bad luck on the fish guys, but it sounds like the day wasn't so bad. Any day out on the yak is a good one. And too see some whales, that must have been amazing (shame Peril you missed them). Better luck next time eh! Same with the Kingies, hopefully you have the spot sorted now.

Yakabe.


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

you mention that the swell was as expected but never mentioned what the swell was. 
Both other yakers felt sick so i am presuming it was pretty choppy?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds like conditions were not good but you were able to get out and back without too much drama. And having being out there, you have more idea what to do next time and where to go. Good work. Though, I am glad to be at home reading about being out in the rain. I felt cold just reading about it. May have to fish in the rain myself tomorrow.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

First day on a Yak was a beaut, wind Rain rain and more rain no fish and a decent swell that I would call 2 metres. Water temp had to be 20 deg If ya fell in it would not have bothered you one bit. Fish would have been a bonus but my aim today was to get a bit of paddle time. I was actually glad the conditions were crappy cause I got to see first hand just how stable these Yaks are. Great to meet steve and Paul, who not surprisingly, really is an idiot :wink: 
My thanks to Peril for the lend of your front seat it was a pleasure to spend the morning on your boat. I knew I saw a whale it was a relief to hear that steve and Paul had seen it to.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Guys, sounds like a fun day even with all of your dramas.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Disappointing result and conditions today fellas, but any time on the water is good time, and you have a reef location in the memory bank for next trip...better luck next time :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i was driving to work today thinking,,, 'wonder if the boys are heading out, surely not!" good effort in getting out 'rain hail or shine"

will no doubt be fine and sunny with small swell and fish aplenty of Sunday. Alas, we won't be there..


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good report guys,

Sorry you missed the whale Dave.

So, Occy my son, was the chateaux cardboard too hard on you last night 

I woke up with a cramp in my forehead.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Russ, I am so pleased you were able to get out on the water and see some experts in action. Good ole Occy. He probably just faked being sick as that would make everyone else look better!


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: how the weather turned .....

It was an interesting debut at sea for me.

The swell was much higher than I expected....and also felt it..   
as we headed back to shore with Paul (longer paddle than I remembered on the way out) it also hit me...    had to stop every couple of minutes to take a deep breath before ruining my gear with breakfast...
note to self: sea-sickness pills are a must :?

 no fish to be had......but they are definately out there...as we saw the guy on the boat pull out several massive kingies on his set hand line... :shock:

maybe next time fellas

Steve


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice to see the pics, MangoX. Any pics of the rough stuff? Seasick is definately not fun.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I certainly came up quite stiff this morning after yesterday's effort. Piecing together my sounder readings with google earth and maritime charts, I'd say Russ and I did about 10km in about 4 hr, most under paddle, some under leccy and some with both. It was heavy going across the wind but it wasn't choppy out there. Just a good swell around 1.5m with a bit of slop. Very little water came over Peril's side.

We certainly went out too far - it is about 1.5 km out to the reef that the guy was pulling kings from and another km to the wall - which we didn't visit yesterday.

I can now see some of the value of a GPS. If we had one yesterday we could have gone straight to the wall but my lack of perspective took us well past the mark.

Forgot to mention a couple of things. Something with a resonable sized mouth bit a chunk out of my gulp squid. And we did see the whales again from a distance when we got back to shore. They were in the surf zone. This was when it was raining hard so it wasn't a good view


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

bit of a bummer missing out on any fish. I know the feeling of being seasick  . the fishfinder/gps combo would be a bonus by the sounds of it and you would get to the spot easy.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Occy said, at least 2 m swells and choppy out wide
Peril said, 1.5 m swells but not choppy

Were you guys on the same trip?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, but I'm taller than Paul


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

And he's always on his own trip :roll: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

> I certainly came up quite stiff this morning after yesterday's effort.


A great mission, and you've certainly taken the enjoyment factor to a new level Peril :wink:


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Peril
surfing the trip reports to see where you blokes fish and saw your report on Long Reef. Do you ever fish for pigs and groper ? There is a very nice little pig spot only just out from the boat ramp and there some truly massive groper around those ledges.
Seems like an easy spot to launch particularly if its a weekday when there are not too many boats charging in and out of that little bay. and fairly sheltered in light southerly conditions

regards


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Guy, I'm basically groping around in the dark out there. My total from about half a dozen inshore trips is one just legal cockney bream, a sweep and a flowerpot.

Once I'm setup to do this in a more manouverable yak I will give it another go. You will be welcome to join me, as you are for any of the trips we post.

Would be good to get out there at the moment to chase sambos and reds


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Peril
I would be interested in a trip as long as the swell was minimal.
A big blue groper on a kayak would be fun although the thought of getting towed towards the reef may be a little scary


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Edit: Woah, just saw the original date on this post!! Must have missed it when it originally came out...

Shame about the weather and lack of fish guys but it wouldn't be as much fun in the end if it all came easily would it!

Peril could you put up a picture or explain how you rigged your gulp squid and how the paravane is rigged/works pretty please??  I tried a River2Sea plastic squid the other day sprayed with that Stimulate scent stuff but had to troll slowly to get it stay deep - I had it rigged braid-large bean sinker-swivel-flourocarbon trace-glow bead-plastic squid with glow bead and large bean sinker internals to single 4/0 hook. Managed a small mackeral but that was after trolling it after it had sunk to the bottom while de-hooking on the other line. Any tips appreciated!


----------

